# Cutting exposed PVC pipe conduit



## burgess (Jan 1, 2006)

What should I use when cutting exposed PVC pipe conduit that is buried in a ditch ?


----------



## F_Eddie (Jan 2, 2006)

you can use a cotton string instead of a hacksaw or a hand saw. Wrap the string (such as the kind contractors use for form lines) half-way around the conduit and see-saw the ends. The friction will cut the PVC cleanly as quickly as a hacksaw and does not require the space. Nylon string will not work because nylon and the PVC melt together.


----------



## The Gingerbread Man (Jan 2, 2006)

What is in the pipe? You said conduit. If there are wires in the pipe you better talk to a sparky first.  
(sparky = electrician)


----------

